# '93 Suki RM250



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

A buddy has it. He SAYS it is in excellent condition.. Wasnt rode much, but WAS rode in a few races....
It has all the extra and performance mods on it... I havent seen it yet though....

What do y'all think a fair price would be? 
He is wanting to much for it, but it is Best Offer also.. He was wanting 1500 for it, but went to 1200 before I could really say much.
I get home on the 8th and am gonna look at it. I'm thinking take about 800 with me and will probably take it home...
I dont know much about the Suzuki's. Anybody got any experience with them? Good, Bad, Ugly?? lol

Any info on them would be great....
Thanks
AARON


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a 91 RM250 was a fun bike. At that time it was cheep to keep up. About the only thing needed were rings every 4th and piston 8th race if I remember right. The only thing now would be that is getting dated. And some parts might be hard to come by. Don't know what a fair price would be. Back in 95 I sold mine for $1100.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we had RM80 was sweet bike. yellow and blue!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks man.. i've searched around, and found a little about them. man, im used to searching and finding a bunch of stuff.. 
i'm not gonna give much for it though. it'd be fun to have but... there are 01's going for around 1200.... it is getting up there in age as muddy one mentioned.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

800 you want to offer sounds fair considering it's age.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool, most the others I have seen like the kawi's are more than what I am wanting to spend at the moment, and this one is local, so wont have to worry about pick up or shipping.. I can only imagine what some kind of shipping would be for one of these things!
I'm really just wanting one to kick around on and something different for a change, and one with some power, that I dont have to work on every ride.. I'm not going be racing it.. I'm not REAL fond of jumping anymore either, lol....
There is a track close to where we ride creek, and thought it be cool to ride a few hours or something when we go on the weekends, then hit the creek or something.. Plus be fun on some of the trail rides we go on.. It'll fit on the trailer with the quad....
I'll post more about it as I find some out. and what all is on it...

There is good aftermarket baskets for it.. Think they wil tar up like the stock ones?? Your the second person so far said something about them....
Another guy said he couldnt keep it from leaking. It was one seal after the other.. He rebuilt the whole thing top and bottom and many other things. Went for a ten minut ride and the clutch started slipping, it seemed like he said.. Got to look at it and the oil was milk, AGAIN.. lol 
I like to ride them, but I just dont want to buy a head ache either..... Something good and fairly cheap...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

our suzuki bikes werent problematic at all. in fact we had a RM125 and RM80. Neither misbehaved.
Performed well and when you were in the powerband you were roosting grass across the field.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Sweet man.. Hope he will go good deal on it...


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

yep synthetic is all i run in my machines.. 
thanks for the tips man..


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Like all the others I think the price is too much, I used to race only rode Yamaha and Honda though. But I know what I sold my bikes for when I was done with them after 2 seasons. I had a full race prepped 97 YZ250 that I sold for $4000 at the beginning of 98.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

NO I am saying that the guys asking price is too much. If he can get it for $800 all the better to him.

Just sayin


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, wow, what I miss??
Well, he has bcked out of the deal anyways... 

I AM still looking and will have one though..
Apperently it was his BROTHERS bike, and I dont know the whole deal, but the deal off anyways...

Thanks for all the help and advice.. 
I too thought his asking price was a little much, from comparing with other prices I have found, even for 2000 and 01 models and the such.... Heck I found a 01 model for 900.. But, then it woulda either had to be shipped or a road trip to get it, and then I still dont know what Im getting till i get there... Then if I DIDNT get it, it woulda been gas there and back, for no reason I spent to look at somebodys junk!! LOL

Anyways thanks for the replies man.. I do appreciate it!!!


----------

